# 2013 News from Freda



## Freda (Mar 2, 2013)

It's been a while (shameful I know - sorry!) since I posted, but really not much has happened since I wrote about my Tor novels Elfland and Midsummer Night.

However, at long last, I have news.

The third in my Aetherial Tales series for Tor is GRAIL OF THE SUMMER STARS and it comes out in April.

Also in April, Titan Books are reissuing my Blood Wine series, starting with A TASTE OF BLOOD WINE. Woo hoo! I've waited years for these books to come back into print! 

And the other thing is that I will be Fantasy Guest of Honour at this year's Eastercon, EightSquared in Bradford. The other guests are Walter Jon Williams, Anne Sudworth and Edward James.

Everything's happening at once! I'm just revamping my website - it's nearly done, just a couple of pages to go - where you can see my new covers and read about my other novels: www.fredawarrington.com.

If my domain name is playing silly buggers, as it does occasionally, you can also get there at http://fredawarrington.freehostia.com/index.html


----------

